# Is it safe to have one area of the cage dark?



## Desperodo (Dec 12, 2010)

Would it be okay to have one side of the cage dark? What I want to do is take a piece of coroplast to make a wall, and use a PVC pipe for the entrance. The area would be 1x2 (1/3 of the cage). There would be a bit of light going through the PVC pipe from his lamp. It would be like a den for him. Would that be dangerous (hibernation) or would it be ok?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It sounds similar to having a covered Igloo but the one thing that comes to mind though is a lot of hedgies like the coziness of a smaller hideout. 1 by 2 might end up being too spaceous for them to feel cozy and safe. If I had to guess with how my hedgies are they seem like they'd rather have that space for running around when they are up instead of sleeping. Loken likes the coziness of his Igloo and Sandra likes to dive under the liner and get into very tight and secure spaces (like moving the PVC tube on top to the dishes then diving and wedging herself into a small 3 inch space). Yours may be different though on this, I'll be interested in hearing more opinions. I like the idea of the hideout, just wondering if the space would be too large


----------

